
Why Are Machine Learning Projects So Hard to Manage? - hunglee2
https://medium.com/@l2k/why-are-machine-learning-projects-so-hard-to-manage-8e9b9cf49641
======
mverwijs
Cynefin helps answer these 'why' questions:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynefin_framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynefin_framework)

